# الحفر البحري offshore drilling



## eas (11 مايو 2007)

في الفترة الحالية توسع الحفر و التنقيب عن البترول في اعماق البحار و يتم انتاج حوالي ثلث النتاج العالمي من البترول من المناطق البحرية و من انواع الاجهزة البحرية ما يطلق عليها بال jack up 
و هي جهاز حفر بخري يرتكز على 3 ارجل معدنية كبيرة و يتم قطر الجهاز عن طريق سفينة 
للمزيد من المعلومات عن هذ النوع من اجهزة الحفر البحرية
 اضغط هنا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم عرض رائع


----------



## احمد العروشي (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي على مشاركتك الرائعة 
طبعا لان الطبيعة المناخية للبحر فهدا اكبر عامل يؤثر باختيارنا لنوعية الحفارة 
فالنوع الاخر هو supmersible rig بمعنى ان الحفارة تتكون من اعمدة تعبا بالسائل لاجل تثبيتها 
ومن ثم الاستمرار بالعمل 
وهناك sheap rig بمعنى ان تكون الحفارة على سفينة بحرية 

اتمنى ان اكون قدمت صورة مبسطة ولاجل المشاركة


----------

